# Suche: SPS-Programmierer



## Larry Laffer (13 Juli 2011)

*




*

Rollax entwickelt und fertigt kundenspezifische Systeme und Systemkomponenten für die Automobilindustrie. Innovation ist der Garant unseres Erfolges und dies wollen wir auch in Zukunft sicherstellen. Wir suchen Sie, eine qualifizierte, kreative Kraft als

*SPS-Programmierer (m/w)*

mit einer abgeschlossenen Fachausbildung als Elektrotechniker oder Elektroingenieur und guten Kenntnissen und Erfahrungen in den Bereichen
- Step 7 / Step 5
- Win CC Flexibel / Pro Tool
- Antriebstechnik ( Servo-Regler/Frequenz-Umrichter)
- BUS-Systemen (ProfiBus, ProfiNet, ASI)
- Kamera-Prüfsysteme

Bewerben Sie sich bei uns per Mail unter :

ROLLAX GmbH & Co. KG, Ralf Meier, Max-Planck-Str. 21, 32107 Bad Salzuflen
E-Mail: r.meier@rollax.de
Internet: www.rollax.de


----------

